# thing growing out of gill??



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

I can't get a picture of it because she never stops swimming lol. but anyways, one of my 3 neon tetras; she's the smallest of the 3... has something weird that almost looks like a TINY piece of flake food that's stuck/growing out of her gill. it's really weird and i have tropical flakes but i never used them to feed them....any ideas? she's the friendliest and bravest out of the 3 too and always apporaches my male VT and says hi and even swims with him. My VT, Zuko, actualy mainly picks on her,though. he nips at her sometimes(not as much as he used to) and once actually sucked her head into his mouth for a split second :lol: and spit her out. she was fine and acts like the others, but is this weird flake thing something to worry about?


----------



## Fabian (Dec 16, 2011)

Does it look like a worm?


----------



## Ouch (Dec 28, 2012)

Flukes?


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Ouch said:


> Flukes?


what? what's flukes?


----------



## bettaluver14 (Dec 15, 2012)

Fabian said:


> Does it look like a worm?


i really cannot tell :-( i actually just went to go check on it and i can't even tell if it's still there :T urgh


----------

